# Critics: Obama’s media snub ‘troubling’



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Breaking News OBAMA IS AN ASSHOLE !!!!!!!*

U.S. Politics
*Critics: Obama's media snub 'troubling'*

By Jessica Heslam

The White House is engaging in a 'troubling' pattern...

121 Comments

Video

Gallery

Poll

*Carr:* Prez swimming in shallow end of pool
*Battenfeld:* Critics should doubt Obama, not protocol
*Graham:* Obama, how Nixonian!
*Inside Track*: Was it something _we_ said?
President to Hub voters: Stand by me
Romney: Obama can't handle the truth
Thousands read, 'like,' react to report of snub
*More On:*


+ Mitt Romney
+ David Axelrod
+ President Obama


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> *Breaking News OBAMA IS AN ASSHOLE !!!!!!!*


How is that news?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

They're just a little bit late to this party. I'm not surprised that it took the media this long to realize obama is a lying, manipulative control freak determined to only allow pro-obama press. I am surprised that they actually figured that out. The only transparency in his administration is that he doesn't hide his contempt for the military, law enforcement or the citizens that he works for.

But, I'm sure all will work out in the long run. It's not like a government/administration controlling what the press reports in an effort to promote it's agenda without question or opposition has ever turned out badly for the citizens subjugated by that government/administration.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Ah, the higher the pedestal, the further the fall.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Get used to it people, with the (R) party unable to dislodge its head from its rectum for more than a few months he will be re-elected.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the great and powerful "O" has spoken.

be gone peasants ! :shades_smile:


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

While I'm not the biggest fan of the Herald, Obama's attempt to control the message by punishing the press smacks of history's most oppressive regimes.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Get used to it people, with the (R) party unable to dislodge its head from its rectum for more than a few months he will be re-elected.


They're trying, but Odramas zombies keep attacking. So far, all they've got on Newt is that he has good credit and impeccable taste in jewelery.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This isnt new either, remember he snobbed Fox News from a press conference. My guess is for that event he never thought in a million years that any other members of the " press pool " I guess its called would have stuck up for Fox but they did and Fox was finally " allowed" to attend.


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

The Herald was not denied access to covering the President's visit to Boston.. Their reporters were not under consideration to serve as the visits pool reporter. A pool reporter covers specific events that can not accomidate all the media. A pool reporter is required to share everything they learn with the other reporters and can not hold any information back for themselves. They must be nuetral and unbiasied. 

I think the Herald is trying to make something out of nothing in this case. And anyone who would waste thier time reading the big picture paper isn't going to vote for the President anyway.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

cpd4720 said:


> The Herald was not denied access to covering the President's visit to Boston.. Their reporters were not under consideration to serve as the visits pool reporter. A pool reporter covers specific events that can not accomidate all the media. A pool reporter is required to share everything they learn with the other reporters and can not hold any information back for themselves. They must be nuetral and unbiasied.
> 
> I think the Herald is trying to make something out of nothing in this case. And anyone who would waste thier time reading the big picture paper isn't going to vote for the President anyway.


Do you still have your "Hope and Change" bumpersticker on your car?


----------



## cpd4720 (Oct 16, 2008)

1. I never put bumper stickers of any kind on my vehicle.

2. There is no question there is media bias. For example, I am not so sure that the popular "Fair and Balanced" network is very fair or balanced. However, the role of the pool reporter is to gather the basic facts of events and share them with the other reporters who could not attend primarily because of space limitations. Herald reporters were granted the same access to the fundraising trip as every other credible media organization. They just were not considered for the pool reporter position this time.

The point is the Herald mislead its readers and it looks like you beleived them without reading anything more than the Herald story


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

cpd4720 said:


> 1. I never put bumper stickers of any kind on my vehicle.
> 
> 2. There is no question there is media bias. For example, I am not so sure that the popular "Fair and Balanced" network is very fair or balanced. However, the role of the pool reporter is to gather the basic facts of events and share them with the other reporters who could not attend primarily because of space limitations. Herald reporters were granted the same access to the fundraising trip as every other credible media organization. They just were not considered for the pool reporter position this time.
> 
> The point is the Herald mislead its readers and it looks like you beleived them without reading anything more than the Herald story












"Liberal bias in the media is so pervasive, it's not even worth discussing" - Bernard Goldberg


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

People have to be plain stupid to say Fox News is not fair and balanced, but then give all 99.99% of the networks the pass with their " fair and balanced" left wing crap stories picked to make Obama look good and Bush and the Conservatives look bad.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*White House adds media position to combat unfavorable stories*

The White House is stepping up its rapid response media operation, creating a communications position to respond to unfavorable stories on the Web, the Huffington Post reports.

HuffPo's Sam Stein writes that Jesse Lee, a member of the Obama administration's new media department, will take on a new role in replying - at times aggressively - to stories that paint the administration in a bad light.

In a preview of what his duties may be, Lee blasted Fox News commentator Glenn Beck in a White House blog post, accusing Beck of lying and engaging in a "partisan attack to boost ratings."

Read more: White House | Unfavorable Stories | Progressive Media | The Daily Caller
​


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

This is one of those stories that is so ridicululous, I would have thought it was a joke a couple of years ago. Instead of differing viewpoints sparking debate, I can imagine this turning into a childish pissing contest between the white house and anyone who holds a point of view that doesn't agree with the "all hail lord obama" crowd.


----------

